

The Anorexic Startup: A Tale of Sex, Drugs, and C++ - NYCTech
http://www.anorexicstartup.com

======
colig
I couldn't find anything related to anorexia or eating disorders in the story.
It is frugal, perhaps, but not anorexic.

What a misleading title.

------
eraad
I read it completely to look for the C++ part. Did not find it.

------
pumppump
Some good laughs. Worth the read

